# Good reference book for sailing Eastern Caribbean



## CatDoc (Apr 20, 2008)

My family has chartered a catamarran out of Road Town BVI from 2/4/09, sailing to Granada, then back to BVI by 4/27/09. Can anyone suggest a good cruising guide and reference book(s) for sailing this geography ? 

Also, what is the best way to get spending loot along the way ? I assume banks and ATM's are available, but in what locales, exactly ?

Thanks. Happy Cruising. 
Keith.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

There are a lot of islands and nations and cultures between the BVI and Grenada! The Doyle Guides are popular ones.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

The two Doyle guides are great..one is for the Windwards and the other for the Leewards. Caribbean Cruising Guides and Videos
ATM's are available at most banks on the major islands. BUT...not all ATM's work with all cards AND you get local money not $$'s so you don't want to get more than you will spend. You can usually find one bank at least that will take your card. For sure you can get cash in St. Marten, St. Lucia, Martinique, Antigua, Guadeloupe, St. Vincent and Grenada.


----------



## CatDoc (Apr 20, 2008)

*Cruising Guides*

Big, warm Carib THANKS to both. I just ordered both volumes.
Keith


----------



## gtod25 (Aug 5, 2000)

*Check out Stephen J. Pavlidis guides...*

Well worth combining with Chris Doyle's guides.

Check out

Island Hopping Shameless Plug Book Page

And if feeling really adventurous look at Don Street's guides;

Donald M. Street Jr. - Home

Don is that daddy of the guide writers and though somewhat dated they have some "gems" that are worth the price.

Fair Winds


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

There was alot of trouble with ATMs in Antigua and Guadaloupe last winter. Manywere ripped off by unauthorized cash withdrawls (?sp) after using their draft cards.You can carry up to 10k with you into all the islands. All facilities accept credit cards but there will be a bank fee added to the check.


----------



## WSJR1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks, this shold be a good read...


----------

